# GD - How often do u go off food plan and let sugar level go above 7.3?



## LorelaiLana

Just wondering how often do each of us let ourselves be naughty and go off food plan and let sugar level go above 7.3?

Today is our wedding anniversay and we had wonderful Thai food for lunch...ofcourse came with rice..and my after lunch 1 hr was 11.9 and 2 hr was 11.8, meager 0.1 down!...I will probably be off diet in the evening too ...

So just wondering if going off plan for a day is ok?


----------



## Scarletvixen

I have to try and keep miine low but unfortunally i am having to keep it so low that it is giving me terrible headahces :(

With my last four i had gd and NEVER controlled my blood sugar levels


----------



## LorelaiLana

Totally get it!

My before Breakfast was 5.0 and I had a wholemeal toast( no butter no jam nothing) with 10 blue berries and 2 apple slices...my 1 hr after was 8.0!!!!What the heck!!! 

If I eat scrambled egg and mushrooms then it is 5.0 1 after BF.. this means I cannot even smeel carbs!!! Grrr!

My Diabetic midwife keeps calling my home and not my cell number to get the readings so that she can schedule a consultant appointment and dietician appointment etc...I gave her 3 numbers of whcih she picks the one where I wont be available!...Sorry rant!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Try adding some protein to your breakfast - like peanut butter on the toast or scrambled egg and drop the apple and see what happens. You should try having protein with all meals and snacks as it helps to bring your blood sugar levels down. Just having carbs (even if it is under your allowance) will make them creep up.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## Caezzybe

My dietician said that protein block the carbs from entering your system as quickly. She also said that animal fat blocks the action of insulin and makes things worse, so therefore protein = good, animal fat = bad.

OK, back to what you have eaten. Toast & fruit is basically carbohydrates from the bread plus more carbohydrates from the fruit which is going to give you a high reading. I've had GD before and thought I couldn't tolerate carbs either, but this time I've been more brave and experimented. I was getting a reading of 9 with 2 slices of Bergen toast (low GI bread with bits) with Marmite. However, I've dropped it to 1 slice of Bergen toast with 2 slices of bacon, mushrooms and tomatoes. The bacon increases protein and the veg makes the GI better. My blood sugar after breakfast is around 5.9 now. Another breakfast I have is 1 slice of Bergen toast with an omelette (made of 2 eggs, ham and mushrooms) and a grilled tomato.

It's all about proportions. A third of a plate of slow release carbs, a third of a plate of vegetables and a third of a plate protein is what dieticians tend to advise. I usually go for more vegetables than are recommended.

I tend to go for high protein and low carb snacks such as low fat yogurt (Shape, Muller Light), nuts and slices of lean meat between meals to keep my blood sugar balanced. However, I did have a slice of Bergen bread with peanut butter for supper recently and did a reading out of interest, it was 6.0 after an hour. It's interesting that you're allowed a reading of up to 7.3, the NICE guidelines say up to 7.8? (link below, it's on page 7)

https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdf

I'm 18 weeks at the moment, diagnosed at 16 weeks, and my insulin resistance could get worse as the pregnancy goes on (I was diagnosed at 28 weeks last time). However, I know from experience that if the blood sugar creeps up I can control it by doing a small amount of exercise (10 min walk) after each meal and by cutting back the carbs a bit.

I hope that some of my experience from both my pregnancies may be useful to you.


----------



## thedog

For a day, LO should be fine, however i wouldn't recommend it.
I didn't get diagnosed until 34 weeks, i'd actually had GD since before 19 weeks, had morning sickness til 30something weeks and drank lucozade everyday, so i was obviously concerned knowing i'd drank god knows how much sugar all along (unknowingly!)
The odd high reading here and there isn't anything alarming, but consistant high blood glucose levels can be harmful.

For meals, i would definitely mix protein and carbs.
Ie, Pasta with chicken (pasta = carbs + chicken = protein, that kind of thing.
xx


----------



## kdea547

Once in a while is okay, but that is awfully high and I would recommend getting a good walk in to help lower it - or alternatively, doing some squats, lunges, etc....the muscles in your lower half tend to be the biggest of your body, so giving them a quick strenuous workout will cause them to suck up a lot of the excess sugar in your body quickly. But, really, don't make it a habit because it's really easy to fall into a once in a while cheat to a few times a week or everyday cheat, which is NOT good.


----------



## hawalkden

im type one and my bloods arent usually anywhere near 7.3!??! perfectally fine atm and my last hba1c was 8.2 :)


----------



## Springtime

I don't do it deliberately, but it does happen a couple times a week. Sometimes, I think Ive been good and am surprised by the high sugar levels.


----------



## GingerNut

Crikey, hawalkden, if my HBA1C was that high my endo would be raging with me. He gave out to me when my start-of-pregnancy one was 5.9 - he said it was borderline and nowhere good enough for pregnancy.


----------



## tink30

Oh gosh so glad to have found this thread.. my sugar levels have been really good the last few weeks and it now seems to go upto 9.0 after meals, called the diabetic nurses with no call back today so will try tommorow. What happens to the baby if they go that high? Im sick with worry :-/ Im on levimer and nova rapid insulin injections along with metformin. Very usefull info about increasing the protein xx


----------



## hawalkden

GingerNut said:


> Crikey, hawalkden, if my HBA1C was that high my endo would be raging with me. He gave out to me when my start-of-pregnancy one was 5.9 - he said it was borderline and nowhere good enough for pregnancy.

I dont mean to sound harsh when i say this but you ladies who think 8.2 is high ha just how diabetics lifes go and the diabetic team will never ever ever get it perfect for people they think they will and rage at them when they have a 'high 8.2' pfft no!!!! 

I'm Type One and my hba1c when i was dignosed was 16.5!!!!!! so going down to half of what it was and preg is a huge achievement..

not having a go at an GD or personally, just makes me laugh that the diabetic midwife team/consultants take it all serious and yes i know it's a serious condition but 90% of GD dont have it at all until they are 50+ Type 2 and they get treated like theyve done something wrong.. 

like type ones they get treated like they are in the wrong every time we go and see a consultant!!!! 

5.9 to me is hypo level!


----------



## tink30

hawalkden said:


> GingerNut said:
> 
> 
> Crikey, hawalkden, if my HBA1C was that high my endo would be raging with me. He gave out to me when my start-of-pregnancy one was 5.9 - he said it was borderline and nowhere good enough for pregnancy.
> 
> I dont mean to sound harsh when i say this but you ladies who think 8.2 is high ha just how diabetics lifes go and the diabetic team will never ever ever get it perfect for people they think they will and rage at them when they have a 'high 8.2' pfft no!!!!
> 
> I'm Type One and my hba1c when i was dignosed was 16.5!!!!!! so going down to half of what it was and preg is a huge achievement..
> 
> not having a go at an GD or personally, just makes me laugh that the diabetic midwife team/consultants take it all serious and yes i know it's a serious condition but 90% of GD dont have it at all until they are 50+ Type 2 and they get treated like theyve done something wrong..
> 
> like type ones they get treated like they are in the wrong every time we go and see a consultant!!!!
> 
> 5.9 to me is hypo level!Click to expand...

That was interesting to read xx The consultant and head diabetic consultant were very very concerned when they saw my readings at 8.1 and said it really must come down and if after the increase of insulin i get more that one reading in the 8's that i must call asap. Had me in a right panic.. its nice to hear others stories, i bet lots have had this from the hospital aswell. Reassured me for this eve :hugs:


----------



## vintage67

I am shocked that an endo would say 5.9 isn't good for pregnancy!! Completely ideal and pefect for pregnancy is 5.5-6.5. Staying under 7.0 is a hefty chore for pregnancy and requires a lot of insulin and a lot of going hungry.

I started pregnancy diabetic and it's been a real struggle. I am thankful to have a high risk ob/gyn who wears an insulin pump himself, and an endocrinologist who became an endocrinologist because his family is full of diabetics.


----------



## shellshocked

If I rang the hospital everytime my BG went over 8 they'd admit me to the psych ward. Be realistic.- I don't know if its different for Type 2 and GD but I have frank and open conversations with the team supporting me. I can only do what I can do. It doesn't matter how anal I am sometimes my body just won't play ball. At BFP my hba1c was 7.7mmol. Nobody had a go, but gave me advice and said I should aim to get it down to 6 and have supported/are supporting me in trying to do this. It is bloody hard work but am doing it for LO and for me. I always worked hard to better my diabetes and continue to do so! Goodluck to you all and I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## fedupwaiting

as I come to the end of my pregnancy I am very interested in the numbers that lead people to be diagnosed and the terror that "you will end up with a massive baby" threats create in gestational diabetics.

I was so guilt ridden when I was diagnosed that I was almost apologetic to the diabetic team. I have always been "diet controlled" and have not used metformin or insulin or anything.

I have ten weeks of blood sugar readings in my book- four a day. The highest reading is a 7.8 after my leaving night from work where I gorged on an Indian buffet with white rice, naan bread, battered pakora and all sorts.

I counted it out. In ten weeks I have eleven readings between 6.0 and 7.0. The rest of my readings are under 6.0. I eat occasional puddings like before, I have ice cream if I fancy it. I can eat pancakes for breakfast and get a 5.1 reading.

My fasting numbers are either high threes or low fours.

my baby is still estimated to be big- at least 9lbs they reckon.

I read of type 1 and 2 ladies who fight and struggle to keep their sugars under control during pregnancy- ladies who have to cope with a meal giving good numbers one day then silly numbers the next. 

I am just concerned that in monitoring and preventing and predicting sugar issues in pregnant women that consultants are creating an atmosphere of terror and I would really like some straight answers on questions such as "Why is 8 a bad number for a GD lady but not a lady who was diabetic before pregnancy?" without the immediate answer involving fetal macrosomia, shoulder dystocia or emergency sections.

Sorry this has turned into a rant but now I approach my due date and have been told even if I am induced I will be treated as a non-diabetic birth. This diagnosis has dominated the last part of my pregnancy and I feel brave enough now to question the information I have been given.

Well done if you read this random rant all the way through.

Good luck and good strength if you are struggling with your sugars

And in answer to the OP I think if we had better information from our doctors we would KNOW if it was consequential or not to have the occasional high number if we knew it was because we ate something naughty.


----------



## vintage67

I think some doctors are overly hysterical with it. I will say this. When I had my son, my sugars got very bad towards the end. My son was born with very low blood sugar because of it. He crashed all he way to an 18 (less than 1.0). A 15 can put a baby in a coma. So it isn't all about big babies. It is serious. That being sad, occasional high numbers are going to happen. There are certain foods that I just cannot tolerate this pregnancy without getting a very high reading.

My ob with my first pregnancy was very biased against diabetics and gestational diabetics. He tried to scare me that my baby was huge and he wasn't. He was 7lbs 6ozs. when he was born. I have a much better team this time, with an ob that is diabetic and an endo with a lot of diabetes in his family.

I hate to see women scared to death. A lady I worked with was diagnosed with GD and almost had a nervous breakdown over it. She got a 312 one night on her meter (around 17) and called the ambulance sure she had killed her baby. She had only been diagnosed a few days and was still trying to get regulated. Pregnancy is scary enough without causin undue stress. Which I might add, STRESS RAISES YOUR BLOOD SUGAR and these doctors should be smart enough to know that.


----------



## GingerNut

I was diabetic before pregnancy! I was diagnosed 8 years ago, and I'm being told the same things now that I was before I was pregnant. A HBA1C above 6 wasn't acceptable to my doctors at any stage, even when I wasn't pregnant. And from everything I've read about diabetes over the years, I agree wholeheartedly. Our best chance of avoiding long term complications is to have BG levels as close to non-diabetic levels as possible, so that's what I aim for.


----------



## hawalkden

GingerNut said:


> I was diabetic before pregnancy! I was diagnosed 8 years ago, and I'm being told the same things now that I was before I was pregnant. A HBA1C above 6 wasn't acceptable to my doctors at any stage, even when I wasn't pregnant. And from everything I've read about diabetes over the years, I agree wholeheartedly. Our best chance of avoiding long term complications is to have BG levels as close to non-diabetic levels as possible, so that's what I aim for.

Not saying diabetics cant get 'normal' blood sugar levels but at the same time it's hard and not realistic to get normal blood sugar levels all the time hence the condition!


----------



## GingerNut

Yes, it's hard, but I think it's perfectly realistic. The condition causes high levels - the treatment can make them normal!


----------



## shellshocked

Of course a blood glucose close to normal is "ideal" what we are talking about is how difficult it is to get there and maintain it and the attidude towards our journeys there. No one should preach to others about what those levels should be its not helpful. We all *know* what they should be- its just the journey and support system from medical practitioners should involve methods of getting those "ideal" BG levels. 

It is not realistic personally for *me* to have an fasting glucose of 4.1- 5.1%. Which I do believe are average levels for a non diabetic. (Do correct me if I am wrong) It is realistic for me to attain a 6! This is what I strive for. Maybe I'll get even lower who knows but I don't believe punishing myself for not quite getting there nor worrying, just to work at them is all I can do and act when they aren't right.


----------



## tink30

Still really trying hard.. my fasting blood glucose are good.. just the ones after food going upto 8/9... my diabetic nurse not too concerned, i just have to call in every few days


----------



## FeistyMom

I think it is really funny that my OB is more concerned about my numbers than the dietician or nurse. He explained why - my readings that are just under 140 right now will almsot certainly jump above 140 in the coming weeks.

But this is the first time in 3 pregnancies that I've had anything like this, and while he seems really relaxed and confident that everything will be fine, he also is pretty uncompromising about the charting food and testing 4 times a day. It is weird how each practitioner kind of does their own thing!


----------



## fedupwaiting

@feistymom I was told this about my levels as well and they haven't jumped up in later pregnancy.

In fact my numbers started to lower just before 37 weeks and for example yesterday and today neither my fasting nor my post meal levels have gone above 4.9 (88)

Obviously everyone is different but my experience during this pregnancy has taught me that being informed and aware does not necessarily mean being worried and scared.

So of course do your best and listen to your medic's advice but don't think that worsening GD is a fait accompli........it certainly wasn't the case for me!


----------



## FeistyMom

Thanks! Glad to hear that your GD didn't get worse! Hopefully I can sneak some icecream in soon... I miss it sooo much!!


----------



## Springtime

Of late my sugars are getting pretty high and nothing I do is helping it. I have been told to test 2 hours after a meal. And at least once a day, my numbers go above 7. Sometimes even above 8. I am eating very healthy and am excercising too. I walk a minimum of 5 kms and an average of 8 kms a day. Besides that I am on insulin.
I am playing a guessing game with my body's sugar levels now. I never know what to expect. I adjust my insulin every few days and they just keep creeping higher
It so bloody frustrating. I worry about what its doing to my baby, but whatever I do, my body won't cooperate. Sigh! Just a rant.


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: your way Springtime. Hopefully the hormones will settle down a bit and give you some more stable times!


----------

